# Morgans Ginger Beer............. first taste...



## blink471 (21/2/16)

Hi all.

Impatience got the better of me and opened a bottle of Morgans Ginger Beer I did a few weeks ago.

I bought the concentrate can and brewed as per instructions so I had a starting point to change later.

It was bottled into the plastic PET beer bottles that came with kit... let it sit for 2 weeks today and thought I would see how it went.

First thing I noticed that it was very low in carbonation when opening. When I put the bottle in the fridge last night it felt quite firm like it was gassed ok
.
But when I just got it out to try it felt soft like it does with an opened bottle of soft drink. But not too bad.

Anyway poured it out and yes it was very quiet with fizz when opened.. and although there was bubbles and a nice head in glass was low in carbonation.

This good be just that bottle, or maybe it needs more time.

So I did enjoy poured over ice.. nice ginger flavour. A little too sweet, but good. A definite taste of pepper in the mouth after. 

So overall I will see how it ages.. and whether it gasses better and how flavour changes. 

First brew so its a start.

Will report back if anyone is interested and see what happens.

:drinks:


----------



## talco92 (17/4/16)

congrats on the first brew!

The reason the pressure in the bottle dropped is that gaseous CO2 has less energy once its cooled down (i.e in the fridge) and also that water or in this case ginger beer can hold more dissolved CO2 at lower temperatures. This is why a warm drink will lose its fizz quicker than a cold one.

The carbonation of the bottle depends on the temp that it sat at for 2 weeks prior to you opening it. The lower the temp, the less sugar the yeast would have consumed and the less CO2 produced. Was the ginger beer supposed to be dry or sweet? If dry, then it sounds like there is still a lot of residual sugars left in it and it needs to sit longer. 

let us know how it comes along


----------

